
Google's Migration from 10 year-old RedHat 7.1 to Ubuntu(2013) [pdf] - twunde
https://events.static.linuxfound.org/sites/events/files/lcjp13_merlin.pdf
======
majewsky
RedHat 7.1 is not 10 years old. It came out on March 5, 2015.

~~~
dekhn
Wrong 7.1, buddy. Red Hat (not enterprise) Linux 7.1 came out in 2001. RHEL
derives from Red Hat 9, released in 2003.

